# Crate Training & 5am Barking



## brooky

*Crate Training & 5am Barking **SOLVED***

***SOLUTION HERE: http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?p=220050&posted=1#post220050 ***


Hi All,

Our cockapoo (Evie) is now just over 18 weeks old. We have had her for around two months now and she has always been good at going to bed in her crate at around 10:30pm on average. 

However she barks at approx. 5:30am without fail! We live in the UK and it does seem coincide with sunrise.

- We have always ignored her and gone down to let her out at about 6:30am. 
- She is downstairs in the kitchen with all the curtains closed although they don't block the light much.
- We cover her crate (mostly) with a black rug thing to make it feel safe.
- She is fed in the morning and at about 5:30pm.
- She is walked around 3 miles a day at lunch time.

We are shattered.... and can't see an end to it. The best options seems taxidermy right now. LOL


----------



## beana

I have exactly the same problem. Cooper wakes up between 5 - 5.30 every morning without fail. We are shattered. I don't ignore him barking as i worry he will wake the kids and he usually needs a wee, so we let him out (probably the wrong thing to do) but he does his business sometimes just a wee, sometimes a poo aswell. Now with my husband he goes back in his crate until 6.30 when we get up, however if i let him out and put him in his crate he gets even worse and goes mental. Think he just wants company half the time!!! Maybe i should do what you do and ignore him, but i don't want to clean up a messy crate every morning. !! It's difficult and i totally sympathise with you.


----------



## brooky

Fortunately we have a detached house and no kids so we don't have that problem. However she has never once peed or pood in her crate. From what I gather they should easily hold it for 8 hours so long as you don't feed too late and take water away early evening.

When we do let her out we instantly get a poo and wee outside. I don't know if she barks because she wants to play or needs the toilet.

I think you need to try to avoid going to her if possible but I am no expert.


----------



## tessybear

That is the exact reason I moved the crate to my bedroom. As long as the dogs sleep with me they will lie in for ever! They only wake when I wake up otherwise it was 5 am every morning.


----------



## Kody&Beau

Same as Tess, my two sleep upstairs and will only get up when I do, when they're young they are limited to how long they can hold their toilets so more than likely they are waking because they need to go to the loo, even though mine were upstairs with me they still woke at around 5-6 basically because they needed the toilet, once they're older it will improve and get to be a more acceptable time but you may find once it's light they will still want to see you.


----------



## brooky

OK well she has stopped barking in the early morning now. It was just a matter of patience. We didn't really change anything.

Personally I'd suggest not bringing the puppy to your bedroom. This seems to be a common suggestion but seems to be giving in as an easy option.

What if you need to leave it with friends for say a weekend and they don't want it in their room?


----------



## tessybear

I don't see it as an easy option at all. It's just that plenty of us love to sleep with our poos! There is no point in forcing a dog to sleep alone downstairs if it is part of your family and wants to be with you, after all cockapoos are people dogs. I never leave my dogs with friends, I leave them in kennels and they are absolutely fine.


----------



## dio.ren

When Molly was a tiny baby (8 weeks) I would put her crate on my nightstand and she would sleep there. We would crate her at around 10pm and she would would cry at 5am. I would take her out she would pee and poo and then I would put her back in and she would sleep for another 2 hours. Sometimes she would whine but I just ignored her and then she would sleep. I would never take her out when she whined.

Now her crate is at the foot of the bed cause it's too big for the night stand. She goes to bed at 10pm and I wake her up at 6-7 am depending when I want her up. She doesn't make one sound the whole time. I even get up at 6am and leave her in my room with the door closed and not a peep. 

She doesn't mind her crate so we are lucky cause it's been a life saver for us!


----------



## Jedicrazy

I have been having problems with Roo recently who recently decided to change her wake up time from 7am to 5am . It could be related to her season starting but yesterday I decided enough was enough and I'm not getting up at 5am any more! After a few weeks of this I think it's now becoming a habit and it's time to stop it, especially before the clocks change. So this morning I didn't go down and she barked from 4.59am but was absolutely fine when I went downstairs at 7am, no mess either so she obviously isn't as desperate for the toilet as I thought she was. First night, victory to me


----------



## brooky

Well we thought our problem was solved. Weeks on and she STILL barks and whines at 5am!!! We just don't know what to do. We don't go to her. When we do we pretend she isn't there. Nothing helps?!?

It's rediculous. We have also noticed that she is not a sensitive dog you can really tell her off and she doesn't care at all. We don't know what the hell to do.


----------



## Marzi

Kiki sleeps in the kitchen, not in a crate. She also is developing a 5 to 5:30 bark... As normally she is so perfect the first time I charged down stairs expecting poorly puppy poop everywhere - but she was lying in her bed wagging her tail, perfectly happy.
I think it is when the dawn chorus starts up she just feels obliged to join in - or if the fat pigeons flap down on the lawn from the trees where they roost. Their wing beats are quite noisy and she loves chasing them if she is outside.
I don't go down and after a few enthusiastic bouts of yapping she usually goes back to sleep - unfortunately by then I'm awake...


----------



## brooky

Still no progress. We even put her in the small utility room and TOTALLY blacked out the window. Same problem.

I have searched the Internet high and low and I see lots of threads about this problem with no answers. Should I expect no sleep for the next 15 years?!?!?!?


----------



## JoJo

She is a puppy and is still learning. I have known puppies at 8 weeks to sleep in iuntil 9am and also puppies at 5 months old still wanting to wake up at 5am for a wee and poo .. all puppies are different. All I woudl say is decide on a routine which works for you and stick to it  I am no expert either ... 

Hey my 6 month old puppy wanted a play at 6am today, Bank Holiday Monday .. oh well can't really think of a nicer way to start my day than with a dog cuddle  All part of dog ownership really. I will say though my older dogs are not keen to wake up until 7-8am and then still fairly chilled out and snoozy .. so it does get better with age.


----------



## creaky

Hi,
Rosie used to sleep upstairs with us when she was a puppy on her own bed. When she needed the toilet she would just give a gentle woof by the side of the bed (usually around 6.30). Once she had been out she would settle down again.
Then at around 6 months she decided she would sleep in the hall at the bottom of the stairs BUT at around 5 - 6 am she still wakes and comes upstairs for a cuddle. With Rosie now it is a company thing but when she was younger it was just that she needed the loo.
Even though they can hold their wee it must be uncomfortable for them and hence they can't sleep. I know I can't if I need to go lol.
Good luck with it anyhow.
Angie


----------



## Cat 53

These little dogs learn very quickly. Max sleeps with Mandy in the utility room and they both like to go to bed at 9 ish.......it's later now cos the chickens are still up and dogs cannot go to bed till chickens are locked in......my husband can get up anytime between 5.30 and 7am and enters the kitchen to make a drink...Max doesn't stir. I get up sometimes as late as 8am enter the kitchen and he is snuffling at the door and jumping up at it! How does he know its me? Max is 10 months now, but he has always been this way. Maybe she feels she has been alone long enough. Would you consider taking her up to bed with you for an early morning snuggle?


----------



## brooky

Three further weeks on and no progress at all. We have to keep her in a crate over night as otherwise she destroys the door. 

Just about had enough now... I was bough up in a family wo had many dogs from puppy. Normally you'd get a few nights of wineing and squeaking when they first got home then all is fine and keep quiet. We have been putting up with this for nearly five months now and we have both had enough. We both have fairly demanding jobs.. she'll have to go to a new home unless we find a solution. We are beyond our wits end and nobody has been able to offer any advice other than to be patient.

She has a mental problem we can't fix.


----------



## Jayded

Or maybe she's just had enough sleep. 
Ringo also wakes up at 5:30, fortunately that's about what time I have to get up anyway. And it doesn't bother me on the weekends, sometimes we take a nap later. It's a shame waking @ 5:30 is such a big deal for you, but if it is, it is. Good luck rehoming her. 

Sent from my Galaxy S ll using tapatalk


----------



## Marzi

Does she have to sleep downstairs?
Kiki as I already said had got in the habit of 5 am barking. In the end we decided not to shut her in the kitchen anymore but leave her with the run of the house, as our other dog has. That said there are no dog beds upstairs and on he whole they only ever come up by invitation.
Since we left the door open she has not barked at all, but when I come down around 6:00am she is always in her bed in the kitchen. Inzi is on her bed in the sitting room - so nothing has changed except that shut door.
Perhaps your girl needs more exercise now that she is older - mental as well as physical. When you are working does she stay home alone or is she at doggy day care or something?
I hope that you can find a solution - do try and remember all the wonderful things about your pup. Is there any way that you could alter your sleep patterns? Early to bed and early to rise and all that! I love my early morning dog walks - the best part of the day and after thmy walk with my dogs I'm ready to face everything else.


----------



## JoJo

Hi Brooky, so sorry to read that you are still struggling with Evie at 5 months old. 

Ok tell us the set up you are using, what time she goes to sleep and what time she is waking up .. lets see if we can all sort this out for you. I am sure if we all come together on here we will be able to get this sorted for you and your family. 

My first tips would be do what suits you as a family and stick to it. Then following that I find these help when I am wanting a puppy to sleep a bit longer, lots of play and stimulation before bedtime, makes sure wees and poos have been done before bed, make a sleeping area that they feel warm and secure in .. and hopefully bingo..


----------



## Cat 53

Hi Brooky.....how about ear plugs? I am being serious. You know she is safe, so why not.


----------



## Sue T

Hmmm, a 5 months old pup. I'm trying to think of the cause of the wakefulness rather than the effect. Is your dog losing her baby teeth and her adult ones coming in? Lucy started to lose hers at 5 months old and had swollen nasal passages, although she didn't wake us up with it. Perhaps if your pup is lay down through the night the sinus cavities are getting swollen and by raising her head (gravity) it helps the situation so she is then alert. I wonder if the wakefulness is a symptom of this? If it is, then perhaps sore gums and nasal membranes are the problem? Have a look at her teeth and see if she has lost many, and adult ones are starting to come through. If this is the reason then it will rectify itself when adult teeth replace the baby ones. It might not be the case as this has been going on for a while, but just a thought. Take care.


----------



## brooky

*Solution!*

Well I am pleased to say after a 5 month battle we have FINALLY made progress. A family member suggested a pheromone plugin. I didn't believe in this nonsense at all but bought one in desperation. It has 100% instantly worked!

She is silent until 8-9am. We are blown away and very happy again. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Adaptil-Diffuser-Pack-Appeasing-Pheromone/dp/B001A2X950 

We just cannot believe how much this has worked. Thanks all for your help and advice. If anyone else goes though this then I can't recommend this product highly enough.


----------



## Marzi

So glad that you've found the solution - enjoy your pup


----------



## Cat 53

That's fantastic news. Now you can relax and enjoy your little bundle of fun.....and sleep!


----------



## brooky

Ok so it lasted for three nights. Back to normal again. Think it's time to get specialist help. We have a dog trainer in the village...

:-(


----------



## Jayded

Oh dear. Good luck 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nellies mum

brooky said:


> Three further weeks on and no progress at all. We have to keep her in a crate over night as otherwise she destroys the door.
> 
> Just about had enough now... I was bough up in a family wo had many dogs from puppy. Normally you'd get a few nights of wineing and squeaking when they first got home then all is fine and keep quiet. We have been putting up with this for nearly five months now and we have both had enough. We both have fairly demanding jobs.. she'll have to go to a new home unless we find a solution. We are beyond our wits end and nobody has been able to offer any advice other than to be patient.
> 
> She has a mental problem we can't fix.


Aww bless her, it doesn't sound like she has a mental problem to me...just is wide awake and wants to play, toilet etc. my previous dog woke at 5am for a whole year before it settled to a 7 am wake up call. I think 10.30 pm - 5.30 am is pretty good for a puppy. It will get better I am sure. Please don't find her a new home just because she wakes up too early.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

My two are almost five months and since bringing the to bed with me let me sleep unless they have to go. And they do as they instantly pee or poo as soon as we go outside. I know part of the issue is that they keep falling asleep earlier. I've adjusted their feeding and played with them longer before they go to bed. But in the end, mostly I've adjusted my sleep schedule so that I go to bed earlier when they do. Doing that I've found myself sleeping longer than I had in the past. Mostly I remind myself they are puppies and can't help when they are awake. Also if my pups are asleep all day, they don't sleep as much at night.


----------



## Marzi

Funny thing is she just might be an early riser - one of my children was... his routine was exactly the same as the other two, but he was up very early every day. If we kept him up late he just got cranky and still woke up early the next morning.
Parenting or being a pet owner often requires us to make compromises and be prepared to make changes.
My son, now 17, has the opposite problem these days - incapable of getting out of bed!!!
If I was you I'd honestly try shifting your day around - get up, go out with her, have a lovely walk, it is summertime it is light, somedays it is even sunny - you'll benefit from it yourself and then you can treat yourself to a glass of wine and an early night


----------



## tessybear

Brooky I have tried to see things from your point of view but I must admit I am struggling! You have had lots of good suggestions here- bringing her up to your room, earplugs, an early morning walk, going to bed earlier and just adjusting to her. If she is a lovely pet in every other way surely she is worth the inconvenience? Mine will always wake at 5 am if I leave them in the kitchen alone at night I pretty much see that as normal. It seems a pity that you are actually considering rehoming her over this.


----------



## wellerfeller

A family member of mine has excacly the same issue with her pup. He will go from 10 p. until 4:30/5am but then starts woofing and carries on doing so until they get up at 7am. They have tried all sorts, covering the crate, citrus collars, blah blah. BUT he is just perfect in every other way apart from this early rising. I think he does those few hours on his own and thinks 'right I want some company now' and it's nothing more than that. I'm afraid that unless you are willing to let him sleep in with you ( I his crate) that this is just how it will be. My family member is adamant that the dog is not allowed to sleep in their room, so he is just continuing with his woofing. I would be horrified if she rehomed him for this reason! Sometimes you just have to wonder if the battle you are fighting is worth the struggle. These dogs love company, we can't just expect them to switch that off at nighttime! If your pup would be quiet if he slept in your room, is it really that big a deal?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

Maybe I have different expectations, but 7-8 hours seems pretty good. Should they be sleeping and holding it longer? Sadly I can't go much longer without a trip to the bathroom myself. My previous dog let me sleep in because she used a doggy door. Because of bees, scorpions, and the heat that comes thru the door, as well as they are puppies and can get into trouble without supervision, I figure getting up when they need to is the price I pay for the sweetness and love I get in return. Mine are starting to let me sleep a bit after our wake up but doesn't really amount to much because we actually have to get up 30 minutes later.


----------



## wendymck

What was the outcome with this? My 7 month old cockapoo is driving us insane with her 5-5:30am wake-ups. She is in crate in kitchen and I know an easy answer is to bring her upstairs to our room - but we don't want her sleeping in our room!


----------



## RileyD

My guess (and it's just a guess) is that the light wakes her up and then she re-realizes she's alone. You can try a white noise maker, to see if it calms her, but I doubt that will help much. I believe that if you put her in your room (in her crate) the problem will stop. Dogs are pack animals and you are her pack. Being separated from the pack is scary for puppies. 

One other note: if you bring her into your room and she barks, ignore her. When she stops barking, you can put your hand by her crate so she knows your there. But if she barks again, ignore. Just never reward the bark. 

This technique worked wonders for us...


----------

